# Sepex controller



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Totally different field windings. You'll need to find a sepex motor to go with it.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Thanks, F: I guess I will use it as a trade to some EZ-GO guy.

Miz


----------

